# American TV Over the 'Net



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Saw this on a list of gift ideas. Google Hauppage Broadway. It connects to a tv and to your home Internet to stream live tv to your PC, Mac, iPad, iPhone, or other mobile devices(works with Android tablets and phones too) through wi-fi. You can get your programs anywhere in the world. If you have a family member in the States who'll let you connect it then you are good to go. The iPad has an accessory that'll let you attach it to a tv to play whatever is playing on the iPad.

Of course there's the Slingbox also but the Broadway seems pretty simple to use.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, I'm very interested. 

Why do you need someone in the States who will let you connect it, and what do you do after you've done that?



vantexan said:


> Saw this on a list of gift ideas. Google Hauppage Broadway. It connects to a tv and to your home Internet to stream live tv to your PC, Mac, iPad, iPhone, or other mobile devices(works with Android tablets and phones too) through wi-fi. You can get your programs anywhere in the world. If you have a family member in the States who'll let you connect it then you are good to go. The iPad has an accessory that'll let you attach it to a tv to play whatever is playing on the iPad.
> 
> Of course there's the Slingbox also but the Broadway seems pretty simple to use.


Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

DNP said:


> Thanks, I'm very interested.
> 
> Why do you need someone in the States who will let you connect it, and what do you do after you've done that?
> 
> ...


 I'll be living in Mexico full-time so I'll hook it up to my sister's satellite tv. Of course if you are just traveling in Mexico you can hook it up to your own system. Read in a review that the Slingbox actually charges a fee for mobile use, don't know if that's so but the Broadway doesn't. And who knows what innovations might come out, but for now this looks very worthwhile.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

vantexan said:


> I'll be living in Mexico full-time so I'll hook it up to my sister's satellite tv. Of course if you are just traveling in Mexico you can hook it up to your own system. Read in a review that the Slingbox actually charges a fee for mobile use, don't know if that's so but the Broadway doesn't. And who knows what innovations might come out, but for now this looks very worthwhile.


It's a one time fee to purchase the mobile app itself.


----------



## dpebbles (Oct 28, 2011)

Rodrigo84 said:


> It's a one time fee to purchase the mobile app itself.


sounds neat! We use slingbox. A friend has it connected to his cable in Mi for us for our two years here. I couldn't imagine not having it.


----------



## NoMoreSnow (Aug 8, 2010)

You can watch free episodes of many of your favorite TV shows here.
Watch Series Online for free, Full episodes - Watch Series

You can watch all of your American sports live here.
FirstRow Free Live Sports Streams on your PC, Live Football Stream, Myp2p, Live MLB, Live NBA, Live NHL and more...

I don't know if these sites are illegal or immoral, don't care. I am just sharing the information.


----------

